# Whole prey vs home processed meatballs



## Anthony Camire (Aug 17, 2014)

So I'm wondering what people's views are on whole prey vs home preceded meatballs, and what the pro's and con's of each


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 19, 2014)

Whoe prey>meatballs 100%

Whole prey is a complete meal with no need for supplements.

Meatballs are lacking a large amount of vitamins and nutrients on top of a extremely low calcium level. The amount of "powder" needed to make up the difference is crazy and you end up with a chalky meat ball. Also the fluids lost during the grinding/cleaning process leak out a lot too


----------



## Josh (Aug 19, 2014)

Agree that whole prey is ideal most of the time.


----------



## Anthony Camire (Sep 4, 2014)

Do you guys use calcium supp. on whole prey...? I do it with my beardies and have been flinging it every other day with Eris. She's been eating 2-3 hoppers a day... And what about. Vitamin powders?


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't Bc I offer like 10 different kinds of prey and fruits


----------



## Chris23039 (Sep 5, 2014)

What other whole prey items do you offer deac77?


----------



## MickJagger (Sep 5, 2014)

I agree with whole prey, even for hatchlings, I'm not the most experienced person, however just by pre-killing the whole prey, your guaranteed to have a happy healthy tegu, as long as the whole prey has some nutritional value that is, BUT DONT FORGET TEGU TREATS! All tegus deserve treats


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 7, 2014)

It isn't so much that one is better than the other, it is more that most people don't take the time and effort to understand creating a balanced diet, they want a quick and easy solution. Hence whole prey is more preferred because it is usually a more balanced option with less effort. However, both can have their drawbacks.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 9, 2014)

You name it I feed it.

Quail, rabbits, mice. Rats, chicks, shrimp, crawfish, hamsters, Guinea pigs, still born snakes, lots of whole fish, anything I can get my hands on.


----------



## Anthony Camire (Sep 10, 2014)

So with whole prey do I need to do vitamins and calcium.


----------



## Anthony Camire (Sep 10, 2014)

Last night we made up some meatballs with sweetbreads from 5 different species. (Were hunters) 5 eggs ground and pulverized bone from beef, pheasant and turkey. A container of blueberries and 9 large strawberry.. Both are her favorates


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't dust, unless it's fruit or other none whole prey. 

Like that meal I would have dusted with vitamin and calcium


----------

